# What kind of cookware do you use?



## Disir

I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.


----------



## chao$

I hope this helps.

All-Clad Stainless vs Cuisinart Multiclad Pro - Cookware - Chowhound


----------



## Derideo_Te

Disir said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.



The pots are good but the pans are more trouble than they are worth IMO. Switched back to teflon pans.


----------



## mdk

chao$ said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> All-Clad Stainless vs Cuisinart Multiclad Pro - Cookware - Chowhound



All-Clad all the way here. Love it!


----------



## Mr. H.

We've been very pleased with our Powla Doin cookware. Y'all.


----------



## mdk

Mr. H. said:


> We've been very pleased with our Powla Doin cookware. Y'all.



Do her pots call the kettles *******? lol


----------



## Disir

chao$ said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> All-Clad Stainless vs Cuisinart Multiclad Pro - Cookware - Chowhound



Thanks.  I guess it boils down to handles and lids.


----------



## Disir

Derideo_Te said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pots are good but the pans are more trouble than they are worth IMO. Switched back to teflon pans.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the cleaning?


----------



## Derideo_Te

Disir said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pots are good but the pans are more trouble than they are worth IMO. Switched back to teflon pans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the cleaning?
Click to expand...


Yes, and getting the temperature exactly right so there is no sticking was a PITA. 

Have they improved that aspect of it because it was about a decade or so ago when we bought ours. We gave away the pans and just kept the pots.


----------



## chao$

Disir said:


> Thanks.  I guess it boils down to handles and lids.


 
Yes, I like the pun. A good SS cookware set is expensive, thick, heavy, and built to last a long time. You want handles that allow you to move hot food around comfortably. A thick lid keeps the heat inside the pot. Glass is very popular for lids today but glass doesn't hold the heat as well. It's good to have one or 2 teflon pans for cooking eggs and such but there is good reason why cooks choose stainless. A teflon egg pan can be bought separately and doesn't have to come as part of the set.

Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## NoNukes

Disir said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.


I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.


----------



## ChrisL

NoNukes said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.
Click to expand...


I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

chao$ said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I guess it boils down to handles and lids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like the pun. A good SS cookware set is expensive, thick, heavy, and built to last a long time. You want handles that allow you to move hot food around comfortably. A thick lid keeps the heat inside the pot. Glass is very popular for lids today but glass doesn't hold the heat as well. It's good to have one or 2 teflon pans for cooking eggs and such but there is good reason why cooks choose stainless. A teflon egg pan can be bought separately and doesn't have to come as part of the set.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you did.
Click to expand...


I love my stainless but yeah, you can't cook eggs and such in them, what a mess.

Stainless for everyday, but a few teflon and even cast iron for certain dishes.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.
Click to expand...


Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.

Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.


----------



## chao$

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> I love my stainless but yeah, you can't cook eggs and such in them, what a mess.
> 
> Stainless for everyday, but a few teflon and even cast iron for certain dishes.


 
Some SS cookware sets come with a few teflon pans but to me it's not worth giving up the set you want to choose one that has a few teflons. My set is all mix and match that I buy from used restaurant supply but I wouldn't recommend them to a home cook.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

chao$ said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my stainless but yeah, you can't cook eggs and such in them, what a mess.
> 
> Stainless for everyday, but a few teflon and even cast iron for certain dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some SS cookware sets come with a few teflon pans but to me it's not worth giving up the set you want to choose one that has a few teflons. My set is all mix and match that I buy from used restaurant supply but I wouldn't recommend them to a home cook.
Click to expand...



Here's my set

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...zGwx4YB4tWTiCXb4DOY22R-F1dVzfME8zMaArgL8P8HAQ


Really that, my electric skillet , a few cast iron skillets, and an electric griddle, along with my smoker and grille of course, are all I need.


----------



## chao$

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Here's my set


 
That's a good price for 17 piece SS. I know the aluminum base is popular today but I don't know much about them. As I showed Disir, it's handles and lids that matter to the home cook.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

chao$ said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good price for 17 piece SS. I know the aluminum base is popular today but I don't know much about them. As I showed Disir, it's handles and lids that matter to the home cook.
Click to expand...


I love em, I've had em about a year. And I do a LOT of cooking, they do have glass lids, which as you said, give up a little heat, but Im okay with that. I like to eyeball my food when it's cooking.

My favorite is the saucier. Make me look fancy when I pull it out. LOL


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.
> 
> Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.
Click to expand...


I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.


----------



## ChrisL

chao$ said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good price for 17 piece SS. I know the aluminum base is popular today but I don't know much about them. As I showed Disir, it's handles and lids that matter to the home cook.
Click to expand...


My pans have an aluminum base, and I think it does cook more evenly.  It's not THAT great of a difference though.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.
> 
> Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.
Click to expand...


The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.

My preference is stainless though.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> We've been very pleased with our Powla Doin cookware. Y'all.



Paula Deen has some really awesome recipes.  So fattening though.  Just rub some butter on it.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Derideo_Te said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pots are good but the pans are more trouble than they are worth IMO. Switched back to teflon pans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the cleaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and getting the temperature exactly right so there is no sticking was a PITA.
> 
> Have they improved that aspect of it because it was about a decade or so ago when we bought ours. We gave away the pans and just kept the pots.
Click to expand...


I don't have that problem.  If you use a little fat and you don't try to turn whatever it is too soon, it should not be sticking.  I sear meat in mine on a relatively high heat sometimes, and I never have a problem with sticking.  No need for Teflon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.



  A mixture of Le Creuset,All Clad and de Buyer.
I've found it impossible to find a particular brand that does it all.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been very pleased with our Powla Doin cookware. Y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Deen has some really awesome recipes.  So fattening though.  Just rub some butter on it.  Lol.
Click to expand...


She puts butter on her spaghetti. Right on top of the pasta and sauce a big slab of butter.

Gee, wonder how she got the diabetes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
 A properly season steel pan is very none stick.

       The de Buyer is my favorite.




   This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
    Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.


----------



## Moonglow

I still use an old set of stainless steal copper bottom pans....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.



I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that. 

However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.

If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.



Copper is worth looking into if you can afford it and take care of your kitchen/cookware ... Just saying.
Copper has its own anti-microbial properties as well ... But you want the lined pots if you are doing acid based foods.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Something else I found that will make any cookware more usable.
It turns pans that get to hot and stick into even heating pussy cats.




    It's a simple 1/4 inch thick piece of aluminum or copper that allows you to cook delicate sauces and such without scorching.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
Click to expand...


   First of all it's not stainless,I dont use stainless because it's pointless. The whole idea is to get a none stick surface,not have a shiny pan that looks pretty but food sticks to. Second it's hardly ruined and in fact it's what you're supposed to do to steel pans and cast iron.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not stainless,I dont use stainless because it's pointless. The whole idea is to get a none stick surface,not have a shiny pan that looks pretty but food sticks to. Second it's hardly ruined and in fact it's what you're supposed to do to steel pans and cast iron.
Click to expand...


Stainless is pointless? LOL okay

and of course its what you are supposed to do with cast, but I've never seen anyone season steel like that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
Click to expand...


   Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
   It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
  I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
     It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not stainless,I dont use stainless because it's pointless. The whole idea is to get a none stick surface,not have a shiny pan that looks pretty but food sticks to. Second it's hardly ruined and in fact it's what you're supposed to do to steel pans and cast iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stainless is pointless? LOL okay
> 
> and of course its what you are supposed to do with cast, but I've never seen anyone season steel like that.
Click to expand...


   Stainless sticks,I suppose you could give it the same seasoning treatment as you do with steel but whats the point? You might as well buy steel.
   A shiny stainless pan performs like shit without a crapload of oil and it doesnt hold heat like a de Buyer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not stainless,I dont use stainless because it's pointless. The whole idea is to get a none stick surface,not have a shiny pan that looks pretty but food sticks to. Second it's hardly ruined and in fact it's what you're supposed to do to steel pans and cast iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stainless is pointless? LOL okay
> 
> and of course its what you are supposed to do with cast, but I've never seen anyone season steel like that.
Click to expand...


    Of course you season steel like that,it's no different than cast in that respect.
 You should do it to pretty much all cookware that isnt none stick
Some do it on the stove top like this guy...
Seasoning a Carbon Steel Pan

How to Season a Pan | Pan Seasoning Guide


In Gear: How to Season Carbon Steel Pans

  Personally I've found the oven method to be more effective.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
Click to expand...


That extreme heat can warp the cast though.

Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.

I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.

Add two cups of this

http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx

then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.

Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.

next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.

Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..

Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.

Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)

At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.

Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all it's not stainless,I dont use stainless because it's pointless. The whole idea is to get a none stick surface,not have a shiny pan that looks pretty but food sticks to. Second it's hardly ruined and in fact it's what you're supposed to do to steel pans and cast iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stainless is pointless? LOL okay
> 
> and of course its what you are supposed to do with cast, but I've never seen anyone season steel like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stainless sticks,I suppose you could give it the same seasoning treatment as you do with steel but whats the point? You might as well buy steel.
> A shiny stainless pan performs like shit without a crapload of oil and it doesnt hold heat like a de Buyer.
Click to expand...



Correct stainless sticks, so don't use it for things that might stick.


----------



## PredFan

I use cast iron almost exclusively.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
Click to expand...


  I've seen that method used and it is effective.
But your average house wife isnt going to use it.
    If you have quality cast iron it wont warp,i've used the method many times.
 Now the carbon steel I wont take above 400 in the seasoning process because they can and will warp,more so with the thin cheap stuff.
     The de Buyer pans hold up much better in high heat.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
Click to expand...


Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?

I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.

Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen that method used and it is effective.
> But your average house wife isnt going to use it.
> If you have quality cast iron it wont warp,i've used the method many times.
> Now the carbon steel I wont take above 400 in the seasoning process because they can and will warp,more so with the thin cheap stuff.
> The de Buyer pans hold up much better in high heat.
Click to expand...


I actually restore cast as a hobby, that's why the big tank. there is something very satisfying about finding an old wore out skillet for $2 or something at a flea market or yardsale or whatever and restoring it to a beautiful useable skillet.

I sell most of them I rescue, I mean who needs that much cast iron, to me its the enjoyment of restoring them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> I use cast iron almost exclusively.



  You should look into the de Buyer carbon steel pans if you like cast iron.
They respond more quickly to heat adjustments than cast.
    I like cast for frying and in a dutch oven for their heat holding ability but sometimes you need the fast reaction of carbon steel.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
Click to expand...


I ALWAYS strip cast that I don't know the history of.

I bought some a few weeks ago, that at first glance looked to be beautifully seasoned, but it turned out upon further inspection that someone had painted them black.

As I'm sure you are aware, that could be quite dangerous if pout in the oven.

So electrolysis it is.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
Click to expand...


    Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

I should add, I do NOT strip my own cast once it's properly seasoned, you are absolutely correct, there is no point.

Sorry, I was speaking of cast that I bought and was restoring.


----------



## Iceweasel

I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
Click to expand...


Yes, you MUST thoroughly wash cast after cooking something acidic. And the old wives tale about not using soap and water to wash cast is just that, an old wives tale. A properly seasoned cast iron skillet you have actually bonded the oil to the skillet and soap and light scrubbing is not going to affect the seasoning at all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen that method used and it is effective.
> But your average house wife isnt going to use it.
> If you have quality cast iron it wont warp,i've used the method many times.
> Now the carbon steel I wont take above 400 in the seasoning process because they can and will warp,more so with the thin cheap stuff.
> The de Buyer pans hold up much better in high heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually restore cast as a hobby, that's why the big tank. there is something very satisfying about finding an old wore out skillet for $2 or something at a flea market or yardsale or whatever and restoring it to a beautiful useable skillet.
> 
> I sell most of them I rescue, I mean who needs that much cast iron, to me its the enjoyment of restoring them.
Click to expand...


   Oh absolutely. I enjoy the hell out of taking cast or carbon and making it as none stick as possible.
  It's almost a science,it's taken a long time to get my process down.
I've found that high heat oils such as peanut make a more durable polymerized
coating than veg oil or lard.
    A lot of people use flaxseed oil but I found it to be to delicate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you MUST thoroughly wash cast after cooking something acidic. And the old wives tale about not using soap and water to wash cast is just that, an old wives tale. A properly seasoned cast iron skillet you have actually bonded the oil to the skillet and soap and light scrubbing is not going to affect the seasoning at all.
Click to expand...


  Yep,as long as you dont scrub the living shit out of it soap is just fine.

      Another thing on carbon and cast.
   Your cast iron would look just like my carbon if it started out silver,you just cant see the polymerized oil on cast because it's already black.


----------



## PredFan

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid none stick cookware like the plague.
> A properly season steel pan is very none stick.
> 
> The de Buyer is my favorite.
> View attachment 48971
> 
> This one took about 8 or 9 runs through the oven with peanut oil at around 400 degrees,and yes it was once silver.
> Polymerized oil is incredibly slick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...never seen that happen.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen that method used and it is effective.
> But your average house wife isnt going to use it.
> If you have quality cast iron it wont warp,i've used the method many times.
> Now the carbon steel I wont take above 400 in the seasoning process because they can and will warp,more so with the thin cheap stuff.
> The de Buyer pans hold up much better in high heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually restore cast as a hobby, that's why the big tank. there is something very satisfying about finding an old wore out skillet for $2 or something at a flea market or yardsale or whatever and restoring it to a beautiful useable skillet.
> 
> I sell most of them I rescue, I mean who needs that much cast iron, to me its the enjoyment of restoring them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely. I enjoy the hell out of taking cast or carbon and making it as none stick as possible.
> It's almost a science,it's taken a long time to get my process down.
> I've found that high heat oils such as peanut make a more durable polymerized
> coating than veg oil or lard.
> A lot of people use flaxseed oil but I found it to be to delicate.
Click to expand...



I use olive oil because I like to go up to 500 degrees and the higher smoke point. It smokes some, but not like vegetable oil.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Iceweasel said:


> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.



   I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
    They are a little pricey.
 My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...never seen that happen.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you take care of your cast.

Side note, I'm thinking of getting into some cheese making myself. I read your thread last night. How good is that blue? It looked awesome.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
Click to expand...




I have an 8 quart cast iron dutch that I paid $5 for, stripped it bare and spent hours and hours reseasoning it.

I've been offered $300 for it, but like to have it when we go camping.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you MUST thoroughly wash cast after cooking something acidic. And the old wives tale about not using soap and water to wash cast is just that, an old wives tale. A properly seasoned cast iron skillet you have actually bonded the oil to the skillet and soap and light scrubbing is not going to affect the seasoning at all.
Click to expand...


I agree, I have put my cast iron in the dishwasher many times without any effect on the seasoning.


----------



## chao$

ChrisL said:


> My pans have an aluminum base, and I think it does cook more evenly.  It's not THAT great of a difference though.


 
I use copper for its material density but I can see why people choose something light like aluminum.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would NEVER ruin my stainless like that.
> 
> However, I have several cast irons that I revived from rusty nothings into beautiful cookware utilizing electrolysis then seasoning them over and over again at 500 degrees with plenty of oil.
> 
> If you've never used electrolysis to clean up an old cast iron skillet, you are missing out, its' the ONLY way to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...never seen that happen.
Click to expand...


  Try making say a tomato based spaghetti sauce and let it sit overnight.
It'll eat the seasoning right off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an 8 quart cast iron dutch that I paid $5 for, stripped it bare and spent hours and hours reseasoning it.
> 
> I've been offered $300 for it, but like to have it when we go camping.
Click to expand...


   Yeah,you cant beat a good dutch oven.
Slap a couple of chickens in it and throw it in the oven. Shit's like magic!!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Lord, now I'm in the mood to go looking for cast iron. Last year I bought 50 pieces at auction for $100. They looked like they had been buried for 100 years.

I found some nice pieces in there though. A bunch of Griswald pre 1965 stuff. I stripped it all down seasoned it all and sold it for a lot of money. I think i made around $600 off of it.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest way to clean a cast iron pan or pot back to it's original state?
> Put it in the oven and run it through the self cleaning cycle.
> It'll be gray and clean as new,wipe off the ash and begin your seasoning process.
> I personally go this route on my cast and steel pans using steel grit as a media.
> It puts micro scratches on the surface of steel making a surface the polymerized oil will stick to and it clears the micro holes in the cast for the same effect.
> View attachment 48973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...never seen that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you take care of your cast.
> 
> Side note, I'm thinking of getting into some cheese making myself. I read your thread last night. How good is that blue? It looked awesome.
Click to expand...


I love making cheese, even though I have had my share if failures.

My first two Blues were adequate. I have always made my own blue cheese dressing and my blue did fine. This last two pound round of blue was the best. It took some work but I managed to keep it more moist than previous tries which imo were a tad too dry. I didn't even crumble this wheel, I just carve slivers off if it and eat it. It's that good.

Go for it. The monetary investment isn't too bad. The most expensive thing is if you don't have a cellar, you will need to buy something to age your cheese in. I have an old refrigerator with a separate regulator, but you can simply buy a small wine fridge.

Go for it, good luck.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That extreme heat can warp the cast though.
> 
> Electrolysis is so easy, and it's kinda neat watching the science of it work.
> 
> I use a big planter that hold like 20 gallons of water.
> 
> Add two cups of this
> 
> http://www.armandhammer.com/Index.aspx
> 
> then what you do is suspend your cast (or other metal i've used it on stainless, brass, copper etc etc) from a hook so that it is entirely submerged.
> 
> Then you submerge another piece of clean metal to be used as an anode. Make sure it's at least 6" from your cast.
> 
> next take a battery charger and connect the positive end to your cast and the negative end to your anode.
> 
> Turn battery charger to highest setting and turn on..
> 
> Watch the bubbles form on top of the water, that means its working. Don't put your hands in the water unless you turn the battery charger off.
> 
> Let sit for 24 hours for cast (much less for other materials , do some research)
> 
> At the end of 24 hours remove cast from vat, wash in soap and water using 3M Scotch Bright finishing pads to remove film left from electrolysis.
> 
> Cast will be stripped bare, season as you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you ever strip cast iron?
> 
> I season my cast iron every January wether they need it or not. In reality, only the outside gets multiple layers.
> 
> Do you think it is somehow cleaner if you strip it? I don't see the purpose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Occasionally the seasoning can go bad. Especially if you use em camping or you cook something acidic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...never seen that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you take care of your cast.
> 
> Side note, I'm thinking of getting into some cheese making myself. I read your thread last night. How good is that blue? It looked awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love making cheese, even though I have had my share if failures.
> 
> My first two Blues were adequate. I have always made my own blue cheese dressing and my blue did fine. This last two pound round of blue was the best. It took some work but I managed to keep it more moist than previous tries which imo were a tad too dry. I didn't even crumble this wheel, I just carve slivers off if it and eat it. It's that good.
> 
> Go for it. The monetary investment isn't too bad. The most expensive thing is if you don't have a cellar, you will need to buy something to AGW your cheese in.
Click to expand...


Ah the benefits of owning a steak house. I'm pretty sure I can find a place to age the cheese since we butcher and age our own beef.


----------



## Iceweasel

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
Click to expand...

I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.

I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.

The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
Click to expand...



Yeah for sure, you can't use cast iron on a glass top stove.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
Click to expand...


    Yeah,you cant beat gas.
 Although I have been toying with the idea of a separate induction burner for the heat control they offer.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,you cant beat gas.
> Although I have been toying with the idea of a separate induction burner for the heat control they offer.
Click to expand...


I have an electric stove in my house for convenience, but use my gas burner on BBQ grille when I need more heat control.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,you cant beat gas.
> Although I have been toying with the idea of a separate induction burner for the heat control they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an electric stove in my house for convenience, but use my gas burner on BBQ grille when I need more heat control.
> 
> Best of both worlds.
Click to expand...


  I do a lot of my cooking in the backyard.
Especially when I'm blackening fish. I'll never forget the first time I tried that in the house,smoke alarms and the wife were going off.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah,you cant beat gas.
> Although I have been toying with the idea of a separate induction burner for the heat control they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an electric stove in my house for convenience, but use my gas burner on BBQ grille when I need more heat control.
> 
> Best of both worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do a lot of my cooking in the backyard.
> Especially when I'm blackening fish. I'll never forget the first time I tried that in the house,smoke alarms and the wife were going off.
Click to expand...


when the weather is warm, I try to exclusively cook outside. Not always possible we try.


----------



## Iceweasel

HereWeGoAgain said:


> smoke alarms and the wife were going off.


Which one was louder?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoke alarms and the wife were going off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was louder?
Click to expand...


    It was hard to tell actually. But it was close.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoke alarms and the wife were going off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was louder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was hard to tell actually. But it was close.
Click to expand...


We had a swimming pool built in our backyard a few years ago and I was home on leave at the time. Anyway, the wife was cooking something on the stove top when we had our first swim.

We ended up getting a new kitchen that summer too.

Got in the pool and completely forgot about dinner on the oven. Smoke damage was so bad we couldn't clean it up. Total remodel of the kitchen.

Then wife decided the new kitchen made the carpet in the living room look dingy.

Her burning dinner cost me $30K. 

She's not allowed in my kitchen any more.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoke alarms and the wife were going off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was louder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was hard to tell actually. But it was close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had a swimming pool built in our backyard a few years ago and I was home on leave at the time. Anyway, the wife was cooking something on the stove top when we had our first swim.
> 
> We ended up getting a new kitchen that summer too.
> 
> Got in the pool and completely forgot about dinner on the oven. Smoke damage was so bad we couldn't clean it up. Total remodel of the kitchen.
> 
> Then wife decided the new kitchen made the carpet in the living room look dingy.
> 
> Her burning dinner cost me $30K.
> 
> She's not allowed in my kitchen any more.
Click to expand...


  I let the wife into the kitchen all the time.....for clean up duty.
She figures it's a fair trade.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.
> 
> Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.
> 
> My preference is stainless though.
Click to expand...


  I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
   These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
    One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
  I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoke alarms and the wife were going off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was louder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was hard to tell actually. But it was close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had a swimming pool built in our backyard a few years ago and I was home on leave at the time. Anyway, the wife was cooking something on the stove top when we had our first swim.
> 
> We ended up getting a new kitchen that summer too.
> 
> Got in the pool and completely forgot about dinner on the oven. Smoke damage was so bad we couldn't clean it up. Total remodel of the kitchen.
> 
> Then wife decided the new kitchen made the carpet in the living room look dingy.
> 
> Her burning dinner cost me $30K.
> 
> She's not allowed in my kitchen any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let the wife into the kitchen all the time.....for clean up duty.
> She figures it's a fair trade.
Click to expand...


oh now my wife does do clean up. but no cooking , well very little cooking, with supervision lol


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find cast iron to be the best. Lasts a long time too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.
> 
> Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.
> 
> My preference is stainless though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
> These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
> One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
> I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.
Click to expand...


I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoke alarms and the wife were going off.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one was louder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was hard to tell actually. But it was close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had a swimming pool built in our backyard a few years ago and I was home on leave at the time. Anyway, the wife was cooking something on the stove top when we had our first swim.
> 
> We ended up getting a new kitchen that summer too.
> 
> Got in the pool and completely forgot about dinner on the oven. Smoke damage was so bad we couldn't clean it up. Total remodel of the kitchen.
> 
> Then wife decided the new kitchen made the carpet in the living room look dingy.
> 
> Her burning dinner cost me $30K.
> 
> She's not allowed in my kitchen any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let the wife into the kitchen all the time.....for clean up duty.
> She figures it's a fair trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh now my wife does do clean up. but no cooking , well very little cooking, with supervision lol
Click to expand...


   I call the wife my Sous Chef.
I let her do the prep work and clean up,but I wont let her use the mandoline and she afraid of it anyway.
  She does have some small skill in the kitchen though on certain items.


----------



## PredFan

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my cast iron pans.  They are the BEST!  I pretty much only use my cast iron frying pans now.  I don't like the Teflon coated pots and pans.  That stuff sometimes wears off and can get in your food and it is poisonous I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.
> 
> Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.
> 
> My preference is stainless though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
> These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
> One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
> I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.
Click to expand...


   Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
    I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
Click to expand...


Cast iron is the ONLY way to make a steak.

i put my skillet in a 500 degree grille for 30 minutes then when meat is ready after resting. I remove from grill, lightly oil and place seasoned steak in skillet on a medium high heat. for TWO minutes first side, flip cook for Two minutes on other side. Last 30 seconds of cooking I add a scoop of Gorgonzola butter.

Remove from heat and let rest for 10 minutes. 

I can't believe people don't let their meat rest before cutting. Dumb.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Have any of y'all tried Sous Vide yet?
Sounds like it holds a lot of advantages but i'm afraid to spring for the cost if it turns out bad.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throw any teflon cookware away once it develops a scratch, that's all it takes is one scratch.
> 
> Now you'd have to consume quite a bit of teflon before it caused any serious damage, so cooking with teflon isn't dangerous as long as you throw away scratched cookware, or burned or what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.
> 
> My preference is stainless though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
> These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
> One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
> I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
> I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.
> View attachment 48984
Click to expand...



I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cast iron is the ONLY way to make a steak.
> 
> i put my skillet in a 500 degree grille for 30 minutes then when meat is ready after resting. I remove from grill, lightly oil and place seasoned steak in skillet on a medium high heat. for TWO minutes first side, flip cook for Two minutes on other side. Last 30 seconds of cooking I add a scoop of Gorgonzola butter.
> 
> Remove from heat and let rest for 10 minutes.
> 
> I can't believe people don't let their meat rest before cutting. Dumb.
Click to expand...


  I'm a BIG fan of Truffle butter on my steak!!!
Absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cast iron is the ONLY way to make a steak.
> 
> i put my skillet in a 500 degree grille for 30 minutes then when meat is ready after resting. I remove from grill, lightly oil and place seasoned steak in skillet on a medium high heat. for TWO minutes first side, flip cook for Two minutes on other side. Last 30 seconds of cooking I add a scoop of Gorgonzola butter.
> 
> Remove from heat and let rest for 10 minutes.
> 
> I can't believe people don't let their meat rest before cutting. Dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a BIG fan of Truffle butter on my steak!!!
> Absolutely fantastic!!
Click to expand...



I'm gonna get into the cheese making and make my own Gorgonzola. My own steak out of my own backyard with home made Gorgonzola compounded homemade butter? Oh yeah


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even use Teflon.  I prefer cast iron or stainless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.
> 
> My preference is stainless though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
> These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
> One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
> I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
> I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.
> View attachment 48984
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?
Click to expand...


   I still have the thirty year old that works very well other than being a little small and the none stick wearing off.
    I was looking for something bigger like in a 16 inch. No dice.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electric skillet is one of the greatest inventions in modern kitchens IMO. thats about all the Teflon I use, well other than the aforementioned griddle and panini maker.
> 
> My preference is stainless though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
> These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
> One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
> I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
> I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.
> View attachment 48984
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have the thirty year old that works very well other than being a little small and the none stick wearing off.
> I was looking for something bigger like in a 16 inch. No dice.
Click to expand...



I may give this one a try.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00453H8TE/?tag=ff0d01-20

I have to have a big one too, I cook for like 10 people most nights


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
Click to expand...


  Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
    This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
  Gonna have to try it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cast iron is the ONLY way to make a steak.
> 
> i put my skillet in a 500 degree grille for 30 minutes then when meat is ready after resting. I remove from grill, lightly oil and place seasoned steak in skillet on a medium high heat. for TWO minutes first side, flip cook for Two minutes on other side. Last 30 seconds of cooking I add a scoop of Gorgonzola butter.
> 
> Remove from heat and let rest for 10 minutes.
> 
> I can't believe people don't let their meat rest before cutting. Dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a BIG fan of Truffle butter on my steak!!!
> Absolutely fantastic!!
Click to expand...


If you're a fan of compound butters, you should try lime butter on corn on the cob, sprinkled with chili powder. 

YUM


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through three different brands recently looking for an electric skillet to replace a thirty year old one.
> These werent cheap and averaged over $130 bucks a piece but everyone of em sucked!!!
> One,a Chefs,left a cold ring about an inch and a half wide on the outside edge and the other,a Breville pro would cycle and not turn back on until the bacon was soaking in grease that wasnt hot enough to cook in.
> I finally gave up because while the thirty year old one was kinda small and the none stick was wearing off it at least would hold a temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
> I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.
> View attachment 48984
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have the thirty year old that works very well other than being a little small and the none stick wearing off.
> I was looking for something bigger like in a 16 inch. No dice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I may give this one a try.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00453H8TE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I have to have a big one too, I cook for like 10 people most nights
Click to expand...


  Good luck.
I tried this one..
http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/30785-chefs-ceramic-nonstick-electric-skillet-16-inch.aspx
   It left the cold ring around it.

   And this one..
http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/31065-breville-thermal-pro-electric-fry-pan-bef450xl.aspx

  Which left my bacon swimming in warm grease.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to buy a new one every year. cheap ass heating elements that don't last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
> I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.
> View attachment 48984
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have the thirty year old that works very well other than being a little small and the none stick wearing off.
> I was looking for something bigger like in a 16 inch. No dice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I may give this one a try.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00453H8TE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I have to have a big one too, I cook for like 10 people most nights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> I tried this one..
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/30785-chefs-ceramic-nonstick-electric-skillet-16-inch.aspx
> It left the cold ring around it.
> 
> And this one..
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/31065-breville-thermal-pro-electric-fry-pan-bef450xl.aspx
> 
> Which left my bacon swimming in warm grease.
Click to expand...


Wait, what? Bacon is properly cooked in a convection oven. 

Seriously if you've never baked your bacon, give it a try. The flavor is amazing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cast iron is the ONLY way to make a steak.
> 
> i put my skillet in a 500 degree grille for 30 minutes then when meat is ready after resting. I remove from grill, lightly oil and place seasoned steak in skillet on a medium high heat. for TWO minutes first side, flip cook for Two minutes on other side. Last 30 seconds of cooking I add a scoop of Gorgonzola butter.
> 
> Remove from heat and let rest for 10 minutes.
> 
> I can't believe people don't let their meat rest before cutting. Dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a BIG fan of Truffle butter on my steak!!!
> Absolutely fantastic!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're a fan of compound butters, you should try lime butter on corn on the cob, sprinkled with chili powder.
> 
> YUM
Click to expand...


   Yeah,thats a thing in mexican cooking.
They have a seasoning called Tajin that they use in the same capacity.
     They sprinkle it on corn,fruit and a shitload of other things.
It's really kick ass on the rim of your glass for margaritas and fruit based frozen drinks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont bother trying to find a good one. Or if you do let me know because I've had zero luck.
> I about sprung for this thing for the backyard kitchen and I'm not sure I still wont.
> View attachment 48984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have the thirty year old that works very well other than being a little small and the none stick wearing off.
> I was looking for something bigger like in a 16 inch. No dice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I may give this one a try.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00453H8TE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I have to have a big one too, I cook for like 10 people most nights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> I tried this one..
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/30785-chefs-ceramic-nonstick-electric-skillet-16-inch.aspx
> It left the cold ring around it.
> 
> And this one..
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/31065-breville-thermal-pro-electric-fry-pan-bef450xl.aspx
> 
> Which left my bacon swimming in warm grease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Bacon is properly cooked in a convection oven.
> 
> Seriously if you've never baked your bacon, give it a try. The flavor is amazing.
Click to expand...



  I've tried that but wasnt all that impressed.
I do however use the convection oven to start my bacon for wrapping shrimp so it'll actually crisp without over cooking the shrimp.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten to where I only buy the $30 ones, because I know I'm only going to get a year out of them. So why spend more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the thirty year old that works very well other than being a little small and the none stick wearing off.
> I was looking for something bigger like in a 16 inch. No dice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I may give this one a try.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00453H8TE/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I have to have a big one too, I cook for like 10 people most nights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> I tried this one..
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/30785-chefs-ceramic-nonstick-electric-skillet-16-inch.aspx
> It left the cold ring around it.
> 
> And this one..
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/31065-breville-thermal-pro-electric-fry-pan-bef450xl.aspx
> 
> Which left my bacon swimming in warm grease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Bacon is properly cooked in a convection oven.
> 
> Seriously if you've never baked your bacon, give it a try. The flavor is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried that but wasnt all that impressed.
> I do however use the convection oven to start my bacon for wrapping shrimp so it'll actually crisp without over cooking the shrimp.
Click to expand...


That's crazy , baking your bacon instead of frying it is not only healthier, it's tastier.

Of course healthy is a relative term when it comes to bacon, and the BEST use of bacon is in a fatty.

Smoking a Fatty (bacon wrapped awesomeness)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Heard of em but havent tried it.
It'll have to wait till it gets a little cooler. Tending a BBQ pitt when it's a 100 degrees is a bitch.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Heard of em but havent tried it.
> It'll have to wait till it gets a little cooler. Tending a BBQ pitt when it's a 100 degrees is a bitch.



You smoke them, not BBQ them. They have to go low and slow, and you can put literally anything in them. I've made breakfast ones, mexican ones, italian ones, really limitless options.


----------



## Synthaholic

Disir said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.


I've been using first generation Circulon for over 20 years now, and just saw in the new Costco coupon book that the new sets are on sale for $159.00.  Can't beat that.  Sale starts on the 3rd.

Circulon® Premier Professional Hard Anodized Nonstick 13-Piece Cookware Set

I may replace mine with that, or I may try the Stainless Steel Kirkland Signature.

Kirkland Signature™ 13-piece Tri-Ply Clad Stainless Steel Cookware Set


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of em but havent tried it.
> It'll have to wait till it gets a little cooler. Tending a BBQ pitt when it's a 100 degrees is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You smoke them, not BBQ them. They have to go low and slow, and you can put literally anything in them. I've made breakfast ones, mexican ones, italian ones, really limitless options.
Click to expand...


  You live up north?
This is a BBQ pitt. Which of course is used to smoke meat.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of em but havent tried it.
> It'll have to wait till it gets a little cooler. Tending a BBQ pitt when it's a 100 degrees is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You smoke them, not BBQ them. They have to go low and slow, and you can put literally anything in them. I've made breakfast ones, mexican ones, italian ones, really limitless options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live up north?
> This is a BBQ pitt. Which of course is used to smoke meat.
> View attachment 48990
Click to expand...



I live in Arkansas, and no matter what the device is called , there is a difference between smoking and BBQing. You can in fact smoke something in your electric oven if you wanted to. It would be messy, and inappropriate, and not very tasty, but it could be done.

Myself I use an electric smoker. Works great.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

One of my favorite uses for the cast iron.
Maken cornbread....




   And a big old pot of beans with pork and beef....


----------



## PredFan

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
Click to expand...


I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
Click to expand...


That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.
Click to expand...


No, he was saying that "searing holds juices in" is an old wives tale.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was saying that "searing holds juices in" is an old wives tale.
Click to expand...



Well , I don't know about that, I DO know that we own a steak house and we sear all our steaks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of em but havent tried it.
> It'll have to wait till it gets a little cooler. Tending a BBQ pitt when it's a 100 degrees is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You smoke them, not BBQ them. They have to go low and slow, and you can put literally anything in them. I've made breakfast ones, mexican ones, italian ones, really limitless options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live up north?
> This is a BBQ pitt. Which of course is used to smoke meat.
> View attachment 48990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Arkansas, and no matter what the device is called , there is a difference between smoking and BBQing. You can in fact smoke something in your electric oven if you wanted to. It would be messy, and inappropriate, and not very tasty, but it could be done.
> 
> Myself I use an electric smoker. Works great.
Click to expand...


   Are you referring to cold smoking?
Because what you're doing with an electric(i got this one)




 is the exact same thing I do with my stick burner only you're using electricity for your heat source.

   Cold smoking is for cheese,hams and long term smoking where you cure the meat with smoke.

    BBQ is a low(around 220)slow type of smoking which can be done with wood,electric or gas fired pitts.
   Most city BBQ joints use gas.
Real BBQ/Smoking joints go this route.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was saying that "searing holds juices in" is an old wives tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well , I don't know about that, I DO know that we own a steak house and we sear all our steaks.
Click to expand...


I sear steaks because I love the textures it produces. I rest my steaks because I like them juicy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was saying that "searing holds juices in" is an old wives tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well , I don't know about that, I DO know that we own a steak house and we sear all our steaks.
Click to expand...



   A very large portion of steak houses are going souse vide.
Which of course the steak is seared after cooking.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of em but havent tried it.
> It'll have to wait till it gets a little cooler. Tending a BBQ pitt when it's a 100 degrees is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You smoke them, not BBQ them. They have to go low and slow, and you can put literally anything in them. I've made breakfast ones, mexican ones, italian ones, really limitless options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live up north?
> This is a BBQ pitt. Which of course is used to smoke meat.
> View attachment 48990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Arkansas, and no matter what the device is called , there is a difference between smoking and BBQing. You can in fact smoke something in your electric oven if you wanted to. It would be messy, and inappropriate, and not very tasty, but it could be done.
> 
> Myself I use an electric smoker. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to cold smoking?
> Because what you're doing with an electric(i got this one)
> View attachment 48996
> 
> is the exact same thing I do with my stick burner only you're using electricity for your heat source.
> 
> Cold smoking is for cheese,hams and long term smoking where you cure the meat with smoke.
> 
> BBQ is a low(around 220)slow type of smoking which can be done with wood,electric or gas fired pitts.
> Most city BBQ joints use gas.
> Real BBQ/Smoking joints go this route.
> View attachment 48998
Click to expand...



around here we refer to grilling as BBQing. Technically incorrect, but it is what it is. So , we were talking about the same thing, just different terminology due to region.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was saying that "searing holds juices in" is an old wives tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well , I don't know about that, I DO know that we own a steak house and we sear all our steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A very large portion of steak houses are going souse vide.
> Which of course the steak is seared after cooking.
Click to expand...


Our Head Chef is a traditionalist, and very good at what she does, that decision is hers and hers alone.

I'm a hands off owner.


----------



## PredFan

For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point of letting the meat rest, and it isn't a wive's tale at all. If you let the juices redistribute before cutting into the meat, the juice won't then run out all over your cutting station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was saying that "searing holds juices in" is an old wives tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well , I don't know about that, I DO know that we own a steak house and we sear all our steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sear steaks because I love the textures it produces. I rest my steaks because I like them juicy.
Click to expand...


    I'm going to try their method of bringing the meat to around 110 and than searing.
    It's supposed to give you a more evenly cooked piece of meat and they said the juicy factor wasnt an issue at all.
    It's kinda like brining beef. They're finding it doesnt do what everyone thinks it does since the brine only penetrates around an 1/8 to 1/4 inch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.



    I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
Click to expand...


Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.

Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.

He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
Click to expand...


   Kinda sounds like it.
I'll start say a rack of baby backs and run em at 220 for around four hours,or till done.
  That would be smoking or BBQing...same,same.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda sounds like it.
> I'll start say a rack of baby backs and run em at 220 for around four hours,or till done.
> That would be smoking or BBQing...same,same.
Click to expand...



Yeah , just did some Saturday myself. I like to smoke a brisket at the same time. put the ribs directly over the brisket and let the fat from them give the brisket extra flavor.

Four hours for the ribs, eight for the brisket @ 220F


----------



## PredFan

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
Click to expand...


Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.
Click to expand...


how long do you smoke them at 100 degrees? Days?


----------



## ChrisL

I don't have problems with anything sticking to my stainless steel cookware.  Perhaps you are cooking on too high of a heat?  The only thing that I ever make that sticks is something I've burned or scrambled eggs.  What a bitch those are!!!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> I don't have problems with anything sticking to my stainless steel cookware.  Perhaps you are cooking on too high of a heat?  The only thing that I ever make that sticks is something I've burned or scrambled eggs.  What a bitch those are!!!



eggs are THE worst in stainless.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

oh, anyone else started using their microwave to cook rice? It comes out perfect EVERY time.

Directions.

Place desired amount of rice in bowl with lid. fill with water until water level is one knuckle above amount of rice. Add salt. Cook on high loosely covered for 9 minutes. Let rest for 3 minutes.

perfect rice. and we aren't talking instant rice here either. real stuff. brown or white, long or short, doesn't matter same directions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda sounds like it.
> I'll start say a rack of baby backs and run em at 220 for around four hours,or till done.
> That would be smoking or BBQing...same,same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah , just did some Saturday myself. I like to smoke a brisket at the same time. put the ribs directly over the brisket and let the fat from them give the brisket extra flavor.
> 
> Four hours for the ribs, eight for the brisket @ 220F
Click to expand...


   Self basting at it's best.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda sounds like it.
> I'll start say a rack of baby backs and run em at 220 for around four hours,or till done.
> That would be smoking or BBQing...same,same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah , just did some Saturday myself. I like to smoke a brisket at the same time. put the ribs directly over the brisket and let the fat from them give the brisket extra flavor.
> 
> Four hours for the ribs, eight for the brisket @ 220F
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self basting at it's best.
Click to expand...



The bomb is smoking a fatty above a brisket? NOM NOM NOM


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.
Click to expand...


   Wait a minute...
Smoking a rack of ribs is generally done between 220 and 250 degrees...pitt temp. 
  How long that'll take depends on the rack of ribs. Usually between 3 to 4 hours.
   Although the smoking part can be stopped after about an hour and a half and finished on a grill or in the oven because the smoke doesnt really penetrate past that point.
   If your doing a brisket or pork butt ya want to leave it on the whole time to build bark.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...
> Smoking a rack of ribs is generally done between 220 and 250 degrees...pitt temp.
> How long that'll take depends on the rack of ribs. Usually between 3 to 4 hours.
> Although the smoking part can be stopped after about an hour and a half and finished on a grill or in the oven because the smoke doesnt really penetrate past that point.
> If your doing a brisket or pork butt ya want to leave it on the whole time to build bark.
Click to expand...


One of our favorites is a whole raw ham.

the bark can almost induce fist fights among family. MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
Click to expand...


    There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of put curing salt or sodium nitrate on it days before cooking or you're asking to get sick.


----------



## PredFan

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...
> Smoking a rack of ribs is generally done between 220 and 250 degrees...pitt temp.
> How long that'll take depends on the rack of ribs. Usually between 3 to 4 hours.
> Although the smoking part can be stopped after about an hour and a half and finished on a grill or in the oven because the smoke doesnt really penetrate past that point.
> If your doing a brisket or pork butt ya want to leave it on the whole time to build bark.
Click to expand...


I wasn't cooking it, I was cold smoking it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...
> Smoking a rack of ribs is generally done between 220 and 250 degrees...pitt temp.
> How long that'll take depends on the rack of ribs. Usually between 3 to 4 hours.
> Although the smoking part can be stopped after about an hour and a half and finished on a grill or in the oven because the smoke doesnt really penetrate past that point.
> If your doing a brisket or pork butt ya want to leave it on the whole time to build bark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our favorites is a whole raw ham.
> 
> the bark can almost induce fist fights among family. MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm
Click to expand...



   Yep,especially when you spritz or mop with apple juice mixed with pepsi during the process.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Disir said:


> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.



I bought Food Network branded cookware from Kohl's. Wife had 40% off. I like it, performs well. Stainless handles and hard anodized surfaces. Like Caphalon, not as non-stick as they claim, but it cooks well.

Food Network 10-pc. Hard-Anodized Nonstick Dishwasher Safe Cookware Set


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about smoking a rack of ribs and the temperature probably doesn't get past 100 degrees. I live in Florida so that will be as cold as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...
> Smoking a rack of ribs is generally done between 220 and 250 degrees...pitt temp.
> How long that'll take depends on the rack of ribs. Usually between 3 to 4 hours.
> Although the smoking part can be stopped after about an hour and a half and finished on a grill or in the oven because the smoke doesnt really penetrate past that point.
> If your doing a brisket or pork butt ya want to leave it on the whole time to build bark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't cooking it, I was cold smoking it.
Click to expand...


  Damn how long did it take?
And you need to be real careful,if you dont cure it first you can get sick as a dog.
   Meat needs to get past the temp point where bacteria forms,especially pork,relatively fast or you're asking for food poisoning.


----------



## PredFan

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
Click to expand...


See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.

Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to buy a new set.   I'm thinking the Cuisinart MultiClad but I wanted to ask around before I do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Food Network branded cookware from Kohl's. Wife had 40% off. I like it, performs well. Stainless handles and hard anodized surfaces. Like Caphalon, not as non-stick as they claim, but it cooks well.
> 
> Food Network 10-pc. Hard-Anodized Nonstick Dishwasher Safe Cookware Set
Click to expand...


  I got a couple of Calphalon pans,they work pretty good.
Although since discovering de Buyer carbon pans hey generally sit on the shelf.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
Click to expand...


  Aaaaah....must have missed that part.
But again ya got to be careful because bacteria will form if you dont cure it first in the fridge with sodium nitrate.
   Temps between 40 and 140 without curing can seriously fuck you up.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I got a couple of Calphalon pans,they work pretty good.
> Although since discovering de Buyer carbon pans hey generally sit on the shelf.



I hear you, but for that type of cooking I stick to my trusty cast iron.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple of Calphalon pans,they work pretty good.
> Although since discovering de Buyer carbon pans hey generally sit on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you, but for that type of cooking I stick to my trusty cast iron.
Click to expand...


  But those are aluminum?


----------



## Uncensored2008

HereWeGoAgain said:


> But those are aluminum?



The food network? Yes. For things like fried potatoes or quick fried meats, I prefer aluminum. I love how Calphalon cooks those kinds of foods. For steak or a good lamb chop, cast iron is the way to go. But cast iron wants to burn onion and garlic, I get more control with the Calphalon.

I used a carbon steel pan for a time, but found it performed like cast iron. I know the carbon steel is lighter, but weight doesn't bother me so for that type of cooking I just stick to my trusty old cast iron. I have a 12 inch and two 10 inch iron skillets.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For smoking, I use indirect cold smoke almost exclusively now. I like to fill up my smoker with several full racks of ribs, cold smoke them all and the freeze them for later cooking. That way I can grill them or braise them and not have to worry about smoke flavor. I try to keep it simple because I'm usually drinking while I'm BBQ'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
Click to expand...


What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.

I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is. 

We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.

There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.

Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.

Sugar of course can also be used.


----------



## chao$

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.


 
Is that the new type of cheese you were talking about making?


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have big quality SS set but put them in storage since getting Green Pans. They have the ceramic coating. Cleanup is never more than a couple of seconds. I've seen a few bad reviews but after using them I realize they were cooked to death. You don't need/want high heat for very long. Mine still look new after a year and I use them almost every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
Click to expand...

It's not an old wives tale.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ceramic coated Le Creusent,you get the best of both worlds.
> A cast iron pan or pot that holds heat and an easy clean ceramic coating.
> They are a little pricey.
> My large roasting/dutch oven ran around $380.00 but I love the shit out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an old wives tale.
Click to expand...


  He just misread the post and resting had nothing to do with it.
The new thinking is searing first doesnt do anything and searing after low temp cooking is better.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in to that, I have cast iron but made the mistake of switching to a smooth top stove from gas. Cast iron would beat the crap out of it.
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet I bought in the 70s. Back in my college days I used to dry them by putting them on the electric eye and heating them. Versus simply wiping them off with paper towels I guess. Unfortunately I forgot once and went on a day long motorcycle ride. Got back and the whole apartment building was hazy and funky smelling. The haze got thicker near my apartment.
> 
> The pan was glowing, I could see the electric coil element from above. Seasoned her up and she was back in action. Still don't know why the fire department wasn't there to greet me. I'm thinking of taking a loss and selling this range to go back to gas for the ironware and consistent heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an old wives tale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just misread the post and resting had nothing to do with it.
> The new thinking is searing first doesnt do anything and searing after low temp cooking is better.
Click to expand...


I disagree with that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I have a separate cast iron skillet that I use to sear steaks in. I get it white hot. Of course there would be no seasoning left on it at that point but after its cooled off I spray it down with Pam before I put it away. It still is not warped, and it makes great steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a cooking show the other day where they went away from the traditional method of searing the steak first and started with a low temp of around 250 until the internal temp was around 115 and than they seared it.
> This is based on the searing part sealing in the juices as being a wives tale.
> And it also follows the same method of souse vide cooking,heating the meat to a perfect temp and than searing.
> Gonna have to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't entirely buy into it being an old wives tale but I would concede that letting the meat rest before cutting probably does more for juice conservation than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not an old wives tale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just misread the post and resting had nothing to do with it.
> The new thinking is searing first doesnt do anything and searing after low temp cooking is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that.
Click to expand...


  I really cant argue because I havent tried it yet.
But it appears to be taking off just like sous vide.

Low-Temp Oven Steak | Modernist Cuisine

How To Make The Perfect Steak


amazingribs.com

The Food Lab's Complete Guide To Pan-Seared Steaks


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You might want to talk to your chef.
Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.

   As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.


The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak

Do real cooks use sous vide?

Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.



That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
Click to expand...


  Than talk to your sister?
Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.

   Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
Click to expand...


One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.

We're NOT a fast food joint.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
Click to expand...



   To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `

     But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
   Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
 They should all be top notch.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
Click to expand...


I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that . 

We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
Click to expand...



  I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
Hell,I dont do that and I'm a glutton of the highest order.
   I'll sit down and eat 16lbs. of crawfish.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
> Hell,I dont do that and I'm a glutton of the highest order.
> I'll sit down and eat 16lbs. of crawfish.
Click to expand...


To my knowledge rarely, it's just a hook.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
> Hell,I dont do that and I'm a glutton of the highest order.
> I'll sit down and eat 16lbs. of crawfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To my knowledge rarely, it's just a hook.
Click to expand...


  Oh I understand that.
But if I can turn out a better steak in less than half the time I think I'd get rid of the hook and turn out a better steak for more profit.
    But as I've said I havent tried it so I cant say with any certainty that it would be a money maker,but from what I've heard it is.

    Dammit,I guess I'm going to have to get one just to find out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to talk to your chef.
> Not only does it supposedly turn out a better steak but it allows you to prepare dozens of steaks ahead of time and hold them at the perfect temp and than sear them when needed.  A major time and money saver for restaurants.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I really cant say because I havent assed up the money to try it out but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous-Vide Steak
> 
> Do real cooks use sous vide?
> 
> Think the ultimate steak is cooked on a grill? We did it in a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
Click to expand...


   About the beef case thing...we have a steak house here in Houston called Taste of Texas where they let you pick out your own steak.
  I've never seen so many poor choices in my life...most people couldnt pick out a good steak if their life depended on it.
    Marbling is obviously a foreign concept...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sister in laws purview. She is the point of the family. I merely collect money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the beef case thing...we have a steak house here in Houston called Taste of Texas where they let you pick out your own steak.
> I've never seen so many poor choices in my life...most people couldnt pick out a good steak if their life depended on it.
> Marbling is obviously a foreign concept...
Click to expand...


Most people just ASSUME the most expensive is the best, and I mean that's not always the case of course.


----------



## boedicca

I have a variety of Le Creuset, All-Clad copper core, and Scan Pans.    They are all faboo, but Le Creuset is my favorite.


----------



## dblack

Cast iron everything.

Even my underwear is cast iron.


----------



## chao$

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?


 
It's actually a trendy thing to do for foodies out in large group. They cook it between rare and medium rare then serve it like sashimi.

I thought we were talking about cookware.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than talk to your sister?
> Like I said I havent tried it ...yet. But stop and think about it,you bring the meat up to the perfect temp and you can leave it there all day and it doesnt hurt the steak. You lose no moister or flavor because it's sealed and you can add seasoning to the bag.
> 
> Throw it on the searing grill and it's ready in five minutes.
> If it works as advertised I see it as a win whether you own a restaurant or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the beef case thing...we have a steak house here in Houston called Taste of Texas where they let you pick out your own steak.
> I've never seen so many poor choices in my life...most people couldnt pick out a good steak if their life depended on it.
> Marbling is obviously a foreign concept...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people just ASSUME the most expensive is the best, and I mean that's not always the case of course.
Click to expand...


 A full cut T-bone is my favorite in most cases. Baring that I'll take a NY Strip every time. 
   But I do like a fillet on occasion but it has to have a bad ass side or some nice clarified butter to make up for the lack of flavor.
   I will say one of the best steaks I've ever had was a Koby fillet that cost me a hundred bucks...the thing tasted like it was full of an exquisite butter of unknown origin.
   I was sweating bullets when I tossed it on the grill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

chao$ said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a trendy thing to do for foodies out in large group. They cook it between rare and medium rare then serve it like sashimi.
> 
> I thought we were talking about cookware.
Click to expand...


  Meh...the OP bailed so it's turned into a cooking thread.
The funny thing it's occupied by men. So ladies...does that mean anything?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

chao$ said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a trendy thing to do for foodies out in large group. They cook it between rare and medium rare then serve it like sashimi.
> 
> I thought we were talking about cookware.
Click to expand...


  As a foodie I'd have to decline the shared steak. Not for any other reason that I want my steak my way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Almost all of ours is copper. 

Really love it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HereWeGoAgain said:


> chao$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a trendy thing to do for foodies out in large group. They cook it between rare and medium rare then serve it like sashimi.
> 
> I thought we were talking about cookware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...the OP bailed so it's turned into a cooking thread.
> The funny thing it's occupied by men. So ladies...does that mean anything?
Click to expand...



What?

Do you have to look down the front of your pants to figure out what you're capable of doing?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chao$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but how often does someone order a 3lb. steak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a trendy thing to do for foodies out in large group. They cook it between rare and medium rare then serve it like sashimi.
> 
> I thought we were talking about cookware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...the OP bailed so it's turned into a cooking thread.
> The funny thing it's occupied by men. So ladies...does that mean anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Do you have to look down the front of your pants to figure out what you're capable of doing?
Click to expand...


  Hell no,I just have to glance at my souse chef and see her big ass tits to know whats up. Of course the sexual favors for an exquisite meal is also a giveaway.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of our selling points is we cut your steak to order. Hell, we even grind hamburgers to order.
> 
> We're NOT a fast food joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the beef case thing...we have a steak house here in Houston called Taste of Texas where they let you pick out your own steak.
> I've never seen so many poor choices in my life...most people couldnt pick out a good steak if their life depended on it.
> Marbling is obviously a foreign concept...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people just ASSUME the most expensive is the best, and I mean that's not always the case of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A full cut T-bone is my favorite in most cases. Baring that I'll take a NY Strip every time.
> But I do like a fillet on occasion but it has to have a bad ass side or some nice clarified butter to make up for the lack of flavor.
> I will say one of the best steaks I've ever had was a Koby fillet that cost me a hundred bucks...the thing tasted like it was full of an exquisite butter of unknown origin.
> I was sweating bullets when I tossed it on the grill.
Click to expand...



I love a good Ribeye, but I'll choke down a Portherhouse, or a Strip when I have to.


----------



## guno

For skillets nothing beats cast iron


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I dont go to steak houses. I can cook one every bit as good as Vic and Anthony's, Killeens or any other top notch steak house in this town. `
> 
> But seriously who the fuck does that? You order a filet,New York strip or a T-bone.
> Anyone who orders different should be at the Golden Corral.
> And if you only sell top line beef they shouldnt need to pick one out of the beef case.
> They should all be top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the beef case thing...we have a steak house here in Houston called Taste of Texas where they let you pick out your own steak.
> I've never seen so many poor choices in my life...most people couldnt pick out a good steak if their life depended on it.
> Marbling is obviously a foreign concept...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people just ASSUME the most expensive is the best, and I mean that's not always the case of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A full cut T-bone is my favorite in most cases. Baring that I'll take a NY Strip every time.
> But I do like a fillet on occasion but it has to have a bad ass side or some nice clarified butter to make up for the lack of flavor.
> I will say one of the best steaks I've ever had was a Koby fillet that cost me a hundred bucks...the thing tasted like it was full of an exquisite butter of unknown origin.
> I was sweating bullets when I tossed it on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good Ribeye, but I'll choke down a Portherhouse, or a Strip when I have to.
Click to expand...


  A rib eye is nice,my biggest concern is fat. It better be threaded with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

guno said:


> For skillets nothing beats cast iron



  That would all depend on whats in it. Or whats under it.


----------



## PredFan

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah....must have missed that part.
> But again ya got to be careful because bacteria will form if you dont cure it first in the fridge with sodium nitrate.
> Temps between 40 and 140 without curing can seriously fuck you up.
Click to expand...


Great! I've been tooling along, oblivious and enjoying some great BBQ, you HAD to tell me this! I'll probably get sick now.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the filet, strip, or T Bone. Sirloin steak? LOL we grind that .
> 
> We don't have a beef case. Our steaks are listed and you tell us what size cut you want. If you want a 4lb porter, we shall cut you a 4 lb porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the beef case thing...we have a steak house here in Houston called Taste of Texas where they let you pick out your own steak.
> I've never seen so many poor choices in my life...most people couldnt pick out a good steak if their life depended on it.
> Marbling is obviously a foreign concept...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people just ASSUME the most expensive is the best, and I mean that's not always the case of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A full cut T-bone is my favorite in most cases. Baring that I'll take a NY Strip every time.
> But I do like a fillet on occasion but it has to have a bad ass side or some nice clarified butter to make up for the lack of flavor.
> I will say one of the best steaks I've ever had was a Koby fillet that cost me a hundred bucks...the thing tasted like it was full of an exquisite butter of unknown origin.
> I was sweating bullets when I tossed it on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good Ribeye, but I'll choke down a Portherhouse, or a Strip when I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A rib eye is nice,my biggest concern is fat. It better be threaded with it.
Click to expand...


That is the only downside to a Ribeye. Very fatty if it's a good one.

For straight up flavor, I love the NY Strip.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah....must have missed that part.
> But again ya got to be careful because bacteria will form if you dont cure it first in the fridge with sodium nitrate.
> Temps between 40 and 140 without curing can seriously fuck you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great! I've been tooling along, oblivious and enjoying some great BBQ, you HAD to tell me this! I'll probably get sick now.
Click to expand...


  Just trying to keep ya out of the hospital.


----------



## PredFan

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing cold smoking with smoking or BBQing as it's known.
> To cold smoke a rack of ribs would take days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.
> 
> I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.
> 
> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.
> 
> Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.
> 
> Sugar of course can also be used.
Click to expand...


Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.

What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips. 

After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.

So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Or the KC strip. Funny story my SIL told about that.

Couple came in and the man was trying to impress his date, started bitching about we didn't offer a KC strip. Our waitstaff of course are well trained in steaks and explained to him that the NY strip was the EXACT same steak, EXACT. Nope, untrue he swore up and down that the NY strip was an inferior cut.

So the head chef became involved and told the guy she would custom cut him a KC steak and bring out a NY strip and bet him $100 out of her own pocket that he couldn't tell which was which. Sucker bet he exclaimed.... 

I hear the kitchen staff still laugh about that shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking cold smoking is using heat below 100 degrees F and does NOT cook the meat, it merely infuses it with smoke flavoring.
> 
> Bacon is generally cold smoked , for instance.
> 
> He's most certainly heat smoking his ribs, and then finishing them on the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.
> 
> I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.
> 
> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.
> 
> Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.
> 
> Sugar of course can also be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.
> 
> What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips.
> 
> After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.
> 
> So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.
Click to expand...


  Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...



  The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
  Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
If it does you're good to go.
    Feed your fire as necessary.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful, I'll bet the temperature never gets over 100. I've smoked Cheddar in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.
> 
> I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.
> 
> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.
> 
> Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.
> 
> Sugar of course can also be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.
> 
> What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips.
> 
> After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.
> 
> So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
> I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...View attachment 49068
> 
> The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
> Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
> If it does you're good to go.
> Feed your fire as necessary.
Click to expand...


I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## guno

I am a purist only use charcoal or wood for smoking , low and slow


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

guno said:


> I am a purist only use charcoal or wood for smoking , low and slow



My electric smoker uses wood. You simply use electricity to fire the wood chips. 

Of course you have to use wood, That's where the flavor comes from. Well unless you use liquid smoke .


----------



## Synthaholic

dblack said:


> Cast iron everything.
> 
> Even my underwear is cast iron.


Cast iron is not good for everything.  For instance, you should never try to cook anything tomato-based in cast iron.



Typical cast iron *corrodes* at a pH lower than 4.3; pure white vinegar (5%) has a pH of 2.4 and wine is around 3.2 to 3.8. If you plan to use either of these in cast iron, you'd better make sure they are _heavily_ diluted, otherwise you may actually ruin your pot in addition to getting a pretty hefty iron supplement with your meal.


Cast iron is still somewhat reactive at borderline pH ranges, i.e. tomato juice or sauce. It'll leach out about 5 mg of iron for every 3 oz / 88 mL of liquid for typical cooking times. The typical human needs to ingest significantly more than 45 mg over a period of several days to become toxic, so it's generally considered OK and even healthy to cook dilute tomato solutions in cast iron, but wine and vinegar are another story.

Don't fill your cast-iron cookware with wine or vinegar. A splash for sauce or deglazing is OK, but tossing a significant amount straight into the pan undiluted will ruin your cookware, and your health.

P.S. Note that enameled cast iron (Le Creuset, etc.) is _less_ reactive; the specifics depend on the brand. If you have this type of cast iron, I suggest doing your homework before taking the risk.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's noway you smoked ribs at 100 degrees unless you spent days doing it. And if you did you'd best of used curing salt or sodium nitrate or you're asking to get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.
> 
> I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.
> 
> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.
> 
> Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.
> 
> Sugar of course can also be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.
> 
> What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips.
> 
> After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.
> 
> So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
> I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...View attachment 49068
> 
> The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
> Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
> If it does you're good to go.
> Feed your fire as necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.
Click to expand...


 Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
 If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
  As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you should never tell me that there are rules. I can tell you beyond a doubt that I'm smoking those ribs cold, or at least smoking them without cooking them. It does dry them out. Yes, I do them for at least 12 hours and yes, the smoke doesn't penetrate the entire rib but the flavor is unmistakable.
> 
> Perhaps you missed what I said originally and you think I'm not cooking the meat. What I do is cold smoke the pork all day long, then I wrap It and put it in the freezer. Later in when I want ribs I pull out the frozen, already smoked pork and cook it any way I want to. It isn't going rancid after only 12-18 hours in a smoker, and I never undercook pork anyway so getting sick has never been an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.
> 
> I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.
> 
> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.
> 
> Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.
> 
> Sugar of course can also be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.
> 
> What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips.
> 
> After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.
> 
> So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
> I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...View attachment 49068
> 
> The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
> Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
> If it does you're good to go.
> Feed your fire as necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
> If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
> As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.
Click to expand...



I haven't had that problem. I mean I'm not a huge fan of smoked poultry anyway, but we have done a few chickens, some turkeys, and a few cornish hens and i've found them to be acceptable.

I concede electric isn't quite as good as the real thing, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make for convenience. I mean I'm over here making homemade mayo , only so much time in the day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

guno said:


> I am a purist only use charcoal or wood for smoking , low and slow



  As much as I hate to agree with you you're exactly right.
Electric smokers dont remove unwanted moisture which can turn meat,especially poultry, rubbery. I only use mine for beef or pork and I never would have used it in competition for any kind of meat.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a purist only use charcoal or wood for smoking , low and slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate to agree with you you're exactly right.
> Electric smokers dont remove unwanted moisture which can turn meat,especially poultry, rubbery. I only use mine for beef or pork and I never would have used it in competition for any kind of meat.
Click to expand...


well , of course not for a competition, but I cook to enjoy, not to compete.

I mean I LOVE beans in my chili, but if you showed up at a chili cook off with beans in your chili, they probably wouldn't even bother judging your chili.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you think you are gaining there? I mean you could hot smoke them for 3 hours then freeze them and just pull them out and finish them on the grill, or in the broiler or what have you and have the same results minus the possibly getting sick.
> 
> I'm not dogging you either. I'm seriously curious as to what you think you are gaining by doing it that way? And yes, leaving them in say a 90% cold smoker for 12 hours is unsafe. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> We dry age our own beef and if you just left that shit in there for 12 hours and then froze it then pulled it out later, and cooked it and ate it, you would get sick. There is a ton of waste when dry aging beef.
> 
> There's definitely a reason a 120 day dry aged ribeye is $79.99.
> 
> Same with pork, bacon for instance is so salty for a reason , and that reason isn't just taste. The salt preserves the meat.
> 
> Sugar of course can also be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.
> 
> What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips.
> 
> After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.
> 
> So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
> I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...View attachment 49068
> 
> The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
> Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
> If it does you're good to go.
> Feed your fire as necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
> If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
> As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I mean I'm not a huge fan of smoked poultry anyway, but we have done a few chickens, some turkeys, and a few cornish hens and i've found them to be acceptable.
> 
> I concede electric isn't quite as good as the real thing, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make for convenience. I mean I'm over here making homemade mayo , only so much time in the day.
Click to expand...


  I havent used my electric box in years. In fact I'd be willing to sell it for 400 bucks ...or probably 300 just to get rid of it.
  I put a gas element in my stick burner(which is a violation in competition)just so I could get some sleep while cooking a 20 hour brisket.

    Electrics just dont turn out true BBQ.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a purist only use charcoal or wood for smoking , low and slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate to agree with you you're exactly right.
> Electric smokers dont remove unwanted moisture which can turn meat,especially poultry, rubbery. I only use mine for beef or pork and I never would have used it in competition for any kind of meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well , of course not for a competition, but I cook to enjoy, not to compete.
> 
> I mean I LOVE beans in my chili, but if you showed up at a chili cook off with beans in your chili, they probably wouldn't even bother judging your chili.
Click to expand...


  I hear you about beans in the chile. As much as I try and stay true to Texas cooking I want beans in my chile.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem is that I build my own smoker. I wanted a big ass smoker too. I wanted one that I could smoke a turkey or two or even smoke a quarter of a hog in. Since I hunt them now.
> 
> What I didn't take into concideration was that I built it so big that I can't smoke/cook any normal sized meals in it. It's so large that I can't adequately control the temperature. I use oak from my property and occasionally add other chips.
> 
> After futile attempts, I just started using it to cold smoke. I recently shot a 90 pound hog and was able to smoke half the pig at a time. If I was having a party, I probably could have cooked it that time.
> 
> So basically all I think I'm gaining is not letting a case of poor planning go to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
> I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...View attachment 49068
> 
> The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
> Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
> If it does you're good to go.
> Feed your fire as necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
> If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
> As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I mean I'm not a huge fan of smoked poultry anyway, but we have done a few chickens, some turkeys, and a few cornish hens and i've found them to be acceptable.
> 
> I concede electric isn't quite as good as the real thing, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make for convenience. I mean I'm over here making homemade mayo , only so much time in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent used my electric box in years. In fact I'd be willing to sell it for 400 bucks ...or probably 300 just to get rid of it.
> I put a gas element in my stick burner(which is a violation in competition)just so I could get some sleep while cooking a 20 hour brisket.
> 
> Electrics just dont turn out true BBQ.
Click to expand...


That's my main reason for using electric. I put a brisket and a fatty on friday night, and saturday morning breakfast and dinner are ready.

For example.

I mean you do have to get up every couple hours and replenish wood chips, but that's really it. As opposed to a wood smoker that you're constantly fiddling with to keep the temperature right, etc etc.

for something real tasty smoke a turkey with cherry wood and put cranberry juice in the water tray. 

YUM


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little trick to get your temps up.
> I assume you have an indirect smoker similar to this...View attachment 49068
> 
> The key to keeping your pit hot and steady is to put bricks in the smoking chamber.(Under your meat)
> Preheat it for awhile and than open the door on your fire box and see if your temp holds.
> If it does you're good to go.
> Feed your fire as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
> If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
> As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I mean I'm not a huge fan of smoked poultry anyway, but we have done a few chickens, some turkeys, and a few cornish hens and i've found them to be acceptable.
> 
> I concede electric isn't quite as good as the real thing, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make for convenience. I mean I'm over here making homemade mayo , only so much time in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent used my electric box in years. In fact I'd be willing to sell it for 400 bucks ...or probably 300 just to get rid of it.
> I put a gas element in my stick burner(which is a violation in competition)just so I could get some sleep while cooking a 20 hour brisket.
> 
> Electrics just dont turn out true BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my main reason for using electric. I put a brisket and a fatty on friday night, and saturday morning breakfast and dinner are ready.
> 
> For example.
> 
> I mean you do have to get up every couple hours and replenish wood chips, but that's really it. As opposed to a wood smoker that you're constantly fiddling with to keep the temperature right, etc etc.
> 
> for something real tasty smoke a turkey with cherry wood and put cranberry juice in the water tray.
> 
> YUM
Click to expand...


  I have to recommend getting a stick burner and installing a gas burner.
Your BBQ will improve by leaps and bounds no matter what kind of meat you're Qing.
  I'm getting ready to axe the Pitts and Spitts(it's over 20 years old,although I hate to since George Bush uses one)and get a Lang.



 The heat and smoke is directed under a steel plate below the meat(which is why the smoke stack is by the fire box)and directed under the meat then put back into the smoke box for a more even heat. It's the latest shit in smokers and is highly acclaimed.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear by my electric smoker. Nice steady temperature so easy a caveman could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
> If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
> As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I mean I'm not a huge fan of smoked poultry anyway, but we have done a few chickens, some turkeys, and a few cornish hens and i've found them to be acceptable.
> 
> I concede electric isn't quite as good as the real thing, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make for convenience. I mean I'm over here making homemade mayo , only so much time in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent used my electric box in years. In fact I'd be willing to sell it for 400 bucks ...or probably 300 just to get rid of it.
> I put a gas element in my stick burner(which is a violation in competition)just so I could get some sleep while cooking a 20 hour brisket.
> 
> Electrics just dont turn out true BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my main reason for using electric. I put a brisket and a fatty on friday night, and saturday morning breakfast and dinner are ready.
> 
> For example.
> 
> I mean you do have to get up every couple hours and replenish wood chips, but that's really it. As opposed to a wood smoker that you're constantly fiddling with to keep the temperature right, etc etc.
> 
> for something real tasty smoke a turkey with cherry wood and put cranberry juice in the water tray.
> 
> YUM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to recommend getting a stick burner and installing a gas burner.
> Your BBQ will improve by leaps and bounds no matter what kind of meat you're Qing.
> I'm getting ready to axe the Pitts and Spitts(it's over 20 years old,although I hate to since George Bush uses one)and get a Lang.View attachment 49082
> The heat and smoke is directed under a steel plate below the meat(which is why the smoke stack is by the fire box)and directed under the meat then put back into the smoke box for a more even heat. It's the latest shit in smokers and is highly acclaimed.
Click to expand...



yeah that is cool looking. And I'm all about more smoke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Electric smokers are great for beef and pork but they tend to make poultry rubbery.
> If you're going to use something other than a wood fired pitt,gas is better because it takes out the moisture in the box.
> As much as people say moisture is good for pitt BBQ it's not for all types of meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I mean I'm not a huge fan of smoked poultry anyway, but we have done a few chickens, some turkeys, and a few cornish hens and i've found them to be acceptable.
> 
> I concede electric isn't quite as good as the real thing, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make for convenience. I mean I'm over here making homemade mayo , only so much time in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent used my electric box in years. In fact I'd be willing to sell it for 400 bucks ...or probably 300 just to get rid of it.
> I put a gas element in my stick burner(which is a violation in competition)just so I could get some sleep while cooking a 20 hour brisket.
> 
> Electrics just dont turn out true BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my main reason for using electric. I put a brisket and a fatty on friday night, and saturday morning breakfast and dinner are ready.
> 
> For example.
> 
> I mean you do have to get up every couple hours and replenish wood chips, but that's really it. As opposed to a wood smoker that you're constantly fiddling with to keep the temperature right, etc etc.
> 
> for something real tasty smoke a turkey with cherry wood and put cranberry juice in the water tray.
> 
> YUM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to recommend getting a stick burner and installing a gas burner.
> Your BBQ will improve by leaps and bounds no matter what kind of meat you're Qing.
> I'm getting ready to axe the Pitts and Spitts(it's over 20 years old,although I hate to since George Bush uses one)and get a Lang.View attachment 49082
> The heat and smoke is directed under a steel plate below the meat(which is why the smoke stack is by the fire box)and directed under the meat then put back into the smoke box for a more even heat. It's the latest shit in smokers and is highly acclaimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that is cool looking. And I'm all about more smoke.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Seriously though,whether you get a Lang or another type of reverse flow pitt it really makes a difference since you wont get a hot end on your smoker.
  And if you add a simple gas burner ,which Lang offers, or is easily obtained at most sporting goods an electric becomes obsolete. 

 And the particular model I showed also come with a charcoal grill for standard grilling.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Get you a few of these bad boys with it and you're golden...




  Thermo works is the shit!!


----------



## ChrisL

Good Lord!  You guys are too fancy schmancy for me!    I don't own any of that crap.


----------



## dblack

Synthaholic said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cast iron everything.
> 
> Even my underwear is cast iron.
> 
> 
> 
> Cast iron is not good for everything.  For instance, you should never try to cook anything tomato-based in cast iron.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cast iron *corrodes* at a pH lower than 4.3; pure white vinegar (5%) has a pH of 2.4 and wine is around 3.2 to 3.8. If you plan to use either of these in cast iron, you'd better make sure they are _heavily_ diluted, otherwise you may actually ruin your pot in addition to getting a pretty hefty iron supplement with your meal.
> 
> 
> Cast iron is still somewhat reactive at borderline pH ranges, i.e. tomato juice or sauce. It'll leach out about 5 mg of iron for every 3 oz / 88 mL of liquid for typical cooking times. The typical human needs to ingest significantly more than 45 mg over a period of several days to become toxic, so it's generally considered OK and even healthy to cook dilute tomato solutions in cast iron, but wine and vinegar are another story.
> Don't fill your cast-iron cookware with wine or vinegar. A splash for sauce or deglazing is OK, but tossing a
> significant amount straight into the pan undiluted will ruin your cookware, and your health.
> 
> P.S. Note that enameled cast iron (Le Creuset, etc.) is _less_ reactive; the specifics depend on the brand. If you have this type of cast iron, I suggest doing your homework before taking the risk.
Click to expand...


Don't contradict me boy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Good Lord!  You guys are too fancy schmancy for me!    I don't own any of that crap.



  When you spend twenty some odd hours on a brisket you leave nothing to chance.
  And than you have the Boys and their toys aspect to consider.
And of course while you're standing around drinking beer it gives you something else to do other than staring at the pit.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord!  You guys are too fancy schmancy for me!    I don't own any of that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you spend twenty some odd hours on a brisket you leave nothing to chance.
> And than you have the Boys and their toys aspect to consider.
> And of course while you're standing around drinking beer it gives you something else to do other than staring at the pit.
Click to expand...



Plus the whole "my penis smoker is bigger than yours.


----------



## Iceweasel

dblack said:


> Cast iron everything.
> 
> Even my underwear is cast iron.


It looks that way, but it's really just a big skid mark.


----------

